# JL audio E110



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

was thinking about buying another JL sub. I have the E112 and love it. I wanted to get the E110 for my bonus room. I have a 12" Atlantic Tech 642e up there now which is nice. It is THX certified for whatever that is worth. I am thinking about selling that and buying the JL. I can get the JL for $1,000. new in the box so it is very tempting. Any thoughts on the E110. I know peak power is 1,200 watts but not sure what RMS is. I like the sound of the JL sub. So if you have one let me know how you like it. I have read some great review on it. It retails for for $1,500. 

Thanks,


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I have first-hand experience with an AT subwoofer, having reviewed the 444SB a while back. I also evaluated the JL Audio E112 last year, so I do have some background with both products.

My personal opinion is you've selected two very high quality products, but there's probably little benefit to swapping one for the other. I don't envision a scenario where the E110 would noticeably out perform your current AT subwoofer, so the time and money expended to make the switch may not really be worth the effort.


----------

